# 60k laptop(use for 5 yrs)



## omega44-xt (Jan 16, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
60k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Samsung, Sony, Lenovo, HP, MSI
b. Dislike: Toshiba, ASUS 


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Watching movies, gaming, AutoCAD, Internet surfing 

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Anything more than 1366x768 i.e 900p or 1080p

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish) 
I would purchase it from Durgapur if possible. Online shopping is last option 

I'm considering Samsung NP550P5C S03IN, Lenovo Ideapad Y500 & Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo with FHD display.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 17, 2013)

Either inspiron 15r fhd or there's a vaio model with config i5 + 1080p IPS. I'd personally choose latter.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 17, 2013)

Lenovo y500 is better, u can setup SLI by buying another gt 650m in it.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 17, 2013)

My personal choice would be Lenovo Y500(59-346619)...The specs are just awesome.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 17, 2013)

shadow said:


> Lenovo y500 is better, u can setup SLI by buying another gt 650m in it.



What is mean by this?


----------



## RON28 (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^SLI means combining two grpahic cards, but in lenovo y500 we can combine only GT 650M, so the end results will be like single GTX 675M, SLI of GT 650M will beat GT 660M hands down in any recent games.



dashing.sujay said:


> Either inspiron 15r fhd or there's a vaio model with config i5 + 1080p IPS. I'd personally choose latter.



can you provide the link for SONY 1080p IPS display lappy? my friend wants to buy a lappy with IPS screen.


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 17, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> My personal choice would be Lenovo Y500(59-346619)...The specs are just awesome.



I just saw the specs of y500 @ flipkart and it's very good. Will it be good laptop in terms of performance? Any overheating?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 17, 2013)

+1 for Lenovo Y500 though After sales service sux But it's best lappy under 65k


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 17, 2013)

It seems that y500 is having touchpad issues

Lenovo Ideapad Y500 Touchpad Not Working - Page 6 - Lenovo Community


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 17, 2013)

^I saw some video yesterday in which a Guy explain how to fix it!


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 17, 2013)

shadow said:


> Lenovo y500 is better, u can setup SLI by *buying another gt 650m in it*.



I mean letters in bold, what does it mean?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 17, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> I mean letters in bold, what does it mean?


He meant that another GT 650M can be added to this lappy by buying one (Accessory) and sacrificing ODD  in SLI


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 17, 2013)

Still confused. What accessory?


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 17, 2013)

You can buy "another" GT650M card from utside:.
There's already one GT650M in the laptop.
Hence using SLI and ultrabay present in the Y500, you can add the "another" GT650M to the already existent one("crossfire-ish") and now your laptop has 2 GT650Ms!


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 17, 2013)

what the hell??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow, i thought its impossible to add another GPU in laptop. Awesome.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 17, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> what the hell??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow, i thought its impossible to add another GPU in laptop. Awesome.


 though getting another gt650 will burn hole in pocket


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 17, 2013)

Costs 300$ to buy another GT650


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 17, 2013)

BTW Flipkart shows it's permanently discontinued LOL


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> BTW Flipkart shows it's permanently discontinued LOL



I just saw that and came here to post that info. I will wait to see what Dell has to offer new. May be they will launch new laptops next week on the eve of republic day. Will wait till then.

Ebay seller warrany - dell 15r - 38700 - Will it be good?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 17, 2013)

^Dell already launched high performance Lappy i.e. the turbo series! 
and No. to the 2nd que..


----------



## n3rd (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm buying S03IN, but since your budget is higher, go for Lenovo as it has full HD resolution.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> BTW Flipkart shows it's permanently discontinued LOL



What the hell?? I'm unable to get Samsung NP550P5C S03IN in Durgapur & Flipkart. This Lenovo one is also gone  :'(


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 18, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> What the hell?? I'm unable to get Samsung NP550P5C S03IN in Durgapur & Flipkart. This Lenovo one is also gone  :'(



You can buy samsung laptop directly from samsung online store.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 18, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> You can buy samsung laptop directly from samsung online store.



It isn't available there tooo.....


----------



## anikesh102 (Jan 19, 2013)

i have just bought lenevo Ideapad y500.. it is available in india... i bought it for 66,000rs... and believe me its awesome....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 19, 2013)

anikesh102 said:


> i have just bought lenevo Ideapad y500.. it is available in india... i bought it for 66,000rs... and believe me its awesome....


waiting for some benchmarks and do share the temps too ,
 Congo



anikesh102 said:


> i have just bought lenevo Ideapad y500.. it is available in india... i bought it for 66,000rs... and believe me its awesome....


waiting for some benchmarks and do share the temps too ,
 Congo


----------



## anikesh102 (Jan 19, 2013)

i don't know anything about benchmarks... i just play games so if tell me about it i ll do it.... and i played nfs most wanted(2012) at everything maxed graphics(1080 res) it showed 20fps... and if headlight shadow and ambient occlusion are off then it showed 30 fps with Fraps... and the temp was below 70C...


----------



## n3rd (Jan 19, 2013)

Below 70 is great! It maxed at 70 after hours of gaming? Screen size aside, I wonder how it compares to Sammy S03IN?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2013)

anikesh102 said:


> i have just bought lenevo Ideapad y500.. it is available in india... i bought it for 66,000rs... and believe me its awesome....



I'm unable to find it @ Durgapur. So i guess i will have to wait..... No S03IN also (shopkeepers say it's not available in market now, it will be available in 1st week of feb)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm unable to find it @ Durgapur. So i guess i will have to wait..... No S03IN also (shopkeepers say it's not available in market now, it will be available in 1st week of feb)



Yipeee Lenovo Ideapad Y500 is back in Flipkart, planning to give order tomorrow or day after tomorrow....


----------



## Jakes (Jan 21, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Yipeee Lenovo Ideapad Y500 is back in Flipkart, planning to give order tomorrow or day after tomorrow....




Ideapads have heating problem watch out.

Dell Inspiron 15R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad to see the Y500 back.
The model has hardly any reports of overheating, and is a pretty good machine.
The only reported issues were some touchpad issues, which are seemingly fixed as they changed their touchpad hosts to synaptics.
Plus, it's easy to rectify the errors.
Go for the lenovo.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2013)

Jakes said:


> Ideapads have heating problem watch out.
> 
> Dell Inspiron 15R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com



Lenovo Ideapad Y580 had heating problem. Samsung NP550P5C S03IN also gets heated up. But Lenovo Ideapad Y500 is cooler than S03IN. Dell is good, but Lenovo has GT650M......


----------



## anikesh102 (Jan 21, 2013)

i can assure u that y500 has no heating problems... after hours of playing nfs most wanted 2012 at ultra settings it never crossed 70C.... but i would like to tell you that dont buy it form flipkart.... and before buying y500 check its mfd date is after 28 nov 2012... and it should have synaptics touchpad.... bcos older models have ELAN touchpad and all of them have touchpad issues.... i too had touchpad issues once now it seems to b fine .. but u can never know what may happen.... other than that it is an awesome laptop... no doubt.... hope this was helpful.....


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 22, 2013)

anikesh102 said:


> i can assure u that y500 has no heating problems... after hours of playing nfs most wanted 2012 at ultra settings it never crossed 70C.... but i would like to tell you that dont buy it form flipkart.... and before buying y500 check its mfd date is after 28 nov 2012... and it should have synaptics touchpad.... bcos older models have ELAN touchpad and all of them have touchpad issues.... i too had touchpad issues once now it seems to b fine .. but u can never know what may happen.... other than that it is an awesome laptop... no doubt.... hope this was helpful.....



If you have the time, you should consider doing a review @ Review section here.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you guys really think the laptops discussed here will survive 5 years?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2013)

red dragon said:


> Do you guys really think the laptops discussed here will survive 5 years?



It will survive, though it may look like a core 2 duo laptop of these day......


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 22, 2013)

anikesh102 said:


> i have just bought lenevo Ideapad y500.. it is available in india... i bought it for 66,000rs... and believe me its awesome....



What about the heat and display ? Is it anti glare?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> What about the heat and display ? Is it anti glare?



Display is anti-glare acc. to Lenovo US. Acc. to a review that i read in internet, temperature reaches upto 70 degree Celsius only. 

I'm going to buy this Flipkart but I feel a bit hesitant. I'm confused because of buying from Flipkart.... It's going to be my biggest order to Flipkart (both in terms of size n money). Will Flipkart deliver it in brand new condition w/o damages, etc? 

Any Flipkart laptop buyer here?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 22, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Display is anti-glare acc. to Lenovo US. Acc. to a review that i read in internet, temperature reaches upto 70 degree Celsius only.
> 
> I'm going to buy this Flipkart but I feel a bit hesitant. I'm confused because of buying from Flipkart.... It's going to be my biggest order to Flipkart (both in terms of size n money). Will Flipkart deliver it in brand new condition w/o damages, etc?
> 
> Any Flipkart laptop buyer here?


Just order it!
If any issues! there replacement policies rockx!


----------



## RON28 (Jan 22, 2013)

^^^according to me, get it from retailer or local dealer, but flipkart is good too, they replace it in 30 days without asking any questions.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 23, 2013)

I've placed the order. Expected shippng date 30th december & delivery date 1st feb. I think after a week Y500 will be officially announced.


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 23, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I've placed the order. Expected shippng date 30th december & delivery date 1st feb. I think after a week Y500 will be officially announced.



Please upload pics of the laptop after you get it. Also tell us about heat, display quality etc


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 23, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Please upload pics of the laptop after you get it. Also tell us about heat, display quality etc



I'll post my review after using it for a day or two



anupam_pb said:


> I'll post my review after using it for a day or two



I want to ask a doubt, out of curiosity, which GPU is better : GT650M or HD5670 desktop??


----------



## n3rd (Jan 24, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Lenovo Ideapad Y580 had heating problem. Samsung NP550P5C S03IN also gets heated up. But Lenovo Ideapad Y500 is cooler than S03IN. Dell is good, but Lenovo has GT650M......



On what basis are you saying this? And AFAIK there is a bios update too for NP550P5C, isn't there?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 24, 2013)

n3rd said:


> On what basis are you saying this? And AFAIK there is a bios update too for NP550P5C, isn't there?



Heating issues means temperature above 80 °C. After bios update there is no throttling problem but 80°C + temperature worries it's buyers. My friend has one. He is using the laptop for gaming with a Cooler master pad.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

shadow said:


> Lenovo y500 is better, u can setup SLI by buying another gt 650m in it.



this facility comes only in the CUDA ones??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 24, 2013)

RON28 said:


> can you provide the link for SONY 1080p IPS display lappy? my friend wants to buy a lappy with IPS screen.



SVS15115FN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

Its 70k btw. (~68k in local stores)


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

Read this..

Lenovo IdeaPad Y500 Price In India | Core i7 Windows 8 | Pricearena.in

is this correct??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 24, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Read this..
> 
> Lenovo IdeaPad Y500 Price In India | Core i7 Windows 8 | Pricearena.in
> 
> is this correct??


Why do you believe those non-reputed Websites ?

36k is impossible!


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi guys,
I have been eying this laptop for last two days.. they dont seem to realize the potential in indian market. didnt release y580 at all..!!! .. laptop makers.. look what samsung gained as they give importance to indian mobile user..!
 I am wanting a machine for some months now..Looks like it finally came. a not so premium range power pack..!
I am from kolkata and i will use the machine largely for image editing ps kind of stuff and occasional gaming, watching movies etc and developing software.
my questions are :
1> does anybody know whether i am going to get any cheaper price than flipkart if I buy from a outlet.? and now flipkart gave 12 months emi option too but was costly nearly 1400 rs more than saholic.com.
2>does this 650 support sli  as in flipkart specification its not written sli(Nvidia GT650 N13P-GT1). they differ their specification from us models here as they think us as 3rd world country. we are not getting the 16 gb ssd option too...!!
3> can anybody suggest any kolkata shop where i can go and bargain for this laptop?
4>should i go with another year or 2 extended warranty with this one? 

thanks in advance and congrats to all user who bought this beast...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 30, 2013)

Flipkart currently priced Y500 for 67.5k. Don't know about local pricing. I got it for 64.5k from Flipkart a week earlier. 

There is only one GT650M in the laptop, but there is an ultrabay, where currently DVD drive is residing. You can remove it & put another GT650M for SLI. 

I don't know about 16GB express cache. I will inform about it after getting my laptop (tomorrow or day after tomorrow). 

Flipkart gave me 2 years warranty with ADP.


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 30, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Flipkart currently priced Y500 for 67.5k. Don't know about local pricing. I got it for 64.5k from Flipkart a week earlier.
> 
> There is only one GT650M in the laptop, but there is an ultrabay, where currently DVD drive is residing. You can remove it & put another GT650M for SLI.
> 
> ...



They increased the price for all laptops all of a sudden.


----------



## Arnab.rc (Jan 31, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Flipkart currently priced Y500 for 67.5k. Don't know about local pricing. I got it for 64.5k from Flipkart a week earlier.
> 
> There is only one GT650M in the laptop, but there is an ultrabay, where currently DVD drive is residing. You can remove it & put another GT650M for SLI.
> 
> ...



--thnxx buddy. That would be a great help..


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 1, 2013)

Is the Lenovo Y500 available locally? Also, the Indian Lenovo site does not list this model, any idea why?


----------



## anikesh102 (Feb 1, 2013)

yes it is available locally... i purchased from lenovo exclusive store chennai at rs 66,000rs.... lenovo site is not updated yet...


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 1, 2013)

anikesh102 said:


> yes it is available locally... i purchased from lenovo exclusive store chennai at rs 66,000rs.... lenovo site is not updated yet...



Thanks! good to know. Are you happy with the FHD screen on this model?


----------



## anikesh102 (Feb 1, 2013)

yep i m happy.... first everything was looking too small like in browsing so you can easily use pinch to zoom while browsing to make it comfortable... and playing video on full hd is awesome...


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 1, 2013)

anikesh102 said:


> yep i m happy.... first everything was looking too small like in browsing so you can easily use pinch to zoom while browsing to make it comfortable... and playing video on full hd is awesome...



Can you upload few pictures with yahoo.com or some other site displayed on it?


----------

